# [Selling] PokeSuMo Breeding, all 5IV + Custom Nature



## Kamukoma (Nov 30, 2016)

*Welcome!​*
All Pokemon are LEGITIMATE/bred in-game unless otherwise stated and will be Level 1; I can't hack Pokemon for you. Many will be 6IV, but I can't guarantee it. Pokemon are sold on the basis of being 5IV.

All Pokemon cost 20 TBT, except Female Salandits and Popplios, which will cost 35 TBT. Update: Currently not taking orders for Female Salandits or Popplios--Male Popplios are fine, however.

I reserve the right to reject gender requests (aside from Female Salandits and Popplios).

Pokeball type cannot be changed.

Custom Nature (different from the ones listed) are an extra 20 TBT.

Please allow me 1-3 days to complete your order! If you're in a rush, let me know and I can bump you up the queue (but it'll cost more).

Availability:

(NAME OF FINAL EVO) BRED POKEMON / ABILITY / NATURE / BALL TYPE​


Spoiler









Mimikyu / Disguise / Careful / Dusk Ball





(Garchomp) Gible / Rough Skin / Jolly / Luxury Ball





(Ribombee) Cutiefly / Shield Dust / Timid / Luxury Ball





(Scizor) Scyther / Technician / Jolly or Adamant / Nest Ball





(Aegislash) Honedge / Stance Change / Quiet / Dusk Ball





(Goodra) Goomy / Sap Sipper / Modest / Luxury Ball





(Alolan-Raichu) Pichu / Lightning Rod or Static / Timid / Heal Ball





(Pangoro) Pancham / Scrappy / Adamant / Beast Ball





(Salamence) Bagon / Intimidate or Rock Head / Adamant / Luxury Ball





Lapras / Water Absorb / Modest / Luxury Ball





(Primarina) Popplio / Torrent / Modest / Pokeball





(Salazzle) Salandit / Oblivious or Corrosion / Timid / Luxury Ball





(Kommo-o) Jangmo-o / Soundproof or Bulletproof / Adamant / Beast Ball





(Trevenant) Phantump / Natural Cure / Adamant / Luxury Ball





(Alolan-Ninetails) Alolan-Vulpix / Snow Warning / Timid / Beast Ball





(Alolan-Marowak) Cubone / Rock Head or Lightning Rod / Adamant / Luxury Ball



Breedjects:

Extra Pokemon at a discounted price. Immediate trade whenever I'm online; they're all in the box.​


Spoiler



*15TBT*

Male Adamant Bagon w/ Rock Head x 3
Male Adamant Pancham w/ Scrappy x 3 
Male Adamant Jangmo-o w/ Bulletproof
Female Timid Vulpix w/ Snow Cloak x 2

*10TBT*

Male Modest Popplio w/ Torrent x infinity

*5 TBT*
Useful for filling Pokedex

Male Timid Salandit w/ Oblivious or Corrosion x infinity



Dittos:

Hacked (not legit) 6IV, JPN Dittos. Please make an offer.​


Spoiler



Adamant
Bold



Items:

Please make an offer.​


Spoiler



Choice Band
Choice Scarf
Leftovers
Golden Bottle Cap x 4 - looking for 100TBT each
Destiny Knot x 7



Shinies:

Hacked (not legit), of various level & price.​


Spoiler



Level 1 6IV Shiny Modest A-Vulpix with 4 Egg Moves and HA x 6 - 50TBT each


----------



## Greninja (Nov 30, 2016)

(a-raichu) pichu / surge surfer / timid / heal ball femal

(salazzle) salandit / oblivious / timid / luxury ball female

(kommo-o) jangmo-o / soundproof / adamant / beast ball male

(a-ninetails) vulpix / snow warning / timid / beast ball female

how much in total?


----------



## Kamukoma (Nov 30, 2016)

Greninja said:


> (a-raichu) pichu / surge surfer / timid / heal ball femal
> 
> (salazzle) salandit / oblivious / timid / luxury ball female
> 
> ...



70 tbt?


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 30, 2016)

(pangoro) pancham / scrappy / any / any

(salamence) bagon / intimidate / any / luxury ball

(dragonite) dratini / multiscale / any / luxury ball

60 BTB total?


----------



## Kamukoma (Nov 30, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> (pangoro) pancham / scrappy / any / any
> 
> (salamence) bagon / intimidate / any / luxury ball
> 
> ...



sure! i'll get started on it rn


----------



## Greninja (Nov 30, 2016)

Kamukoma said:


> 70 tbt?



sure after i finish dinner can we trade? in about 10-15min?


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 30, 2016)

Kamukoma said:


> sure! i'll get started on it rn



Thank you so much! I've been looking everywhere for a Scrappy Pancham! Just so that I know when to be on, how long do you think it'll take to breed these?

EDIT: Can I also get the Pancham in a Luxury Ball, as well?


----------



## Kamukoma (Nov 30, 2016)

Greninja said:


> sure after i finish dinner can we trade? in about 10-15min?



i have to breed them, so give me around an hour or so! (i'm also making dinner lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluePikachu47 said:


> Thank you so much! I've been looking everywhere for a Scrappy Pancham! Just so that I know when to be on, how long do you think it'll take to breed these?



probably around 30 minutes or so? i'll pm you when i'm finished!


----------



## Greninja (Nov 30, 2016)

Kamukoma said:


> i have to breed them, so give me around an hour or so! (i'm also making dinner lol)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



lol ok (i can eat more lol) also do they have any ivs or just regular mons


----------



## Kamukoma (Nov 30, 2016)

Greninja said:


> lol ok (i can eat more lol) also do they have any ivs or just regular mons



they're all 5iv!


----------



## Greninja (Nov 30, 2016)

Kamukoma said:


> they're all 5iv!



okay thats great thanks!!!


----------



## artystdream (Nov 30, 2016)

I would be interested in a popplio and a-vulpix. 
I was wondering could they be nicknamed as well?


----------



## Celes (Nov 30, 2016)

(scizor) scyther / technician / adamant / nest ball 
(a-raichu) pichu / surge surfer / modest / heal ball 

80 tbt total?


----------



## Kamukoma (Nov 30, 2016)

Celes said:


> (scizor) scyther / technician / adamant / nest ball
> (a-raichu) pichu / surge surfer / modest / heal ball
> 
> 80 tbt total?





artystdream said:


> I would be interested in a popplio and a-vulpix.
> I was wondering could they be nicknamed as well?



yes & yes! i'll have to do them tmrw though, as i'm going to sleep soon.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 1, 2016)

,(salazzle) salandit / oblivious / timid / luxury ball
Nickname: Sully

(kommo-o) jangmo-o / soundproof / adamant / beast ball
Nickname: Jam

(trevenant) phantump / natural cure / adamant / luxury ball
Nickname: Phelix

(a-ninetails) vulpix / snow warning / timid / beast ball

Nickname: Velvet 

(a-raichu) pichu / surge surfer / timid / heal ball

Nickname: Psi


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 1, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> ,(salazzle) salandit / oblivious / timid / luxury ball
> Nickname: Sully
> 
> (kommo-o) jangmo-o / soundproof / adamant / beast ball
> ...



hello! do you want your salandit female or male?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 1, 2016)

Kamukoma said:


> hello! do you want your salandit female or male?



Female


----------



## Danielkang2 (Dec 1, 2016)

Would you be able to do a 6iv shiny ditto with jolly?


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 1, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> Female



alright, that'll be 100 tbt total (the female salandit costs extra), if that's alright i'll get starter on it tonight! i might not finish depending on how long it takes to get a female, last time it took me around 40 eggs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Danielkang2 said:


> Would you be able to do a 6iv shiny ditto with jolly?



i actually have one on hand, but i'm not sure how much i'd part with it for. feel free to make an offer!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 1, 2016)

cubone and vulpix plz?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Dec 1, 2016)

I can do 100 tbt


----------



## Jeonggwa (Dec 1, 2016)

(a-raichu) pichu / surge surfer / timid / heal ball
(a-ninetails) vulpix / snow warning / timid / beast ball
lapras / water absorb / modest / luxury ball
for 60 tbt?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 1, 2016)

I'll do 200 for the ditto


----------



## CuteYuYu (Dec 1, 2016)

(a-raichu) pichu / surge surfer / timid / heal ball (male) 
lapras / water absorb / modest / luxury ball (female) 
(primarina) popplio / torrent / modest / poke-ball (female) 
(kommo-o) jangmo-o / soundproof / adamant / beast ball (male)
(a-ninetails) vulpix / snow warning / timid / beast ball (female) 

total: 100 tbt?


----------



## Takuya (Dec 1, 2016)

If I could please get a female timid Salandit and a male bold Trevenant, that would be awesome.

Please let me know, thanks! ^^


----------



## MilezX (Dec 1, 2016)

Can I get the Goodra and Marowack for 50tbt?


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Dec 1, 2016)

Could you breed me the Hidden ability gible and vulpix? So that'll be 40tbt! Let me know if you can! I reply faster by VM  so please VM me!


----------



## Xylia (Dec 1, 2016)

(ribombee) cutiefly / shield dust / timid / luxury ball

20tbt?


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 1, 2016)

yes to all! i'll be breeding in post order, so please be patient, especially for the ones with female salandits.


----------



## Tapeu (Dec 1, 2016)

(alolan-ninetails) Alolan-Vulpix / Snow Warning / Timid / Beast Ball female for 20 tbt?


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 1, 2016)

Tapeu said:


> (alolan-ninetails) Alolan-Vulpix / Snow Warning / Timid / Beast Ball female for 20 tbt?



sure, i'll PM you!


----------



## The Crossing Troll (Dec 2, 2016)

Can i buy an alolan vulpix please?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I would prefer female if at all possible n..n


----------



## Jacob (Dec 2, 2016)

Mimikyu / Disguise / Careful / Dusk Ball for 20 tbt?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Dec 2, 2016)

I'll do 300 for the ditto


----------



## Danielkang2 (Dec 2, 2016)

Do you have a golden bottle cap?


----------



## The Crossing Troll (Dec 2, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 2, 2016)

Danielkang2 said:


> I'll do 300 for the ditto



alright, i'll pm you later to trade! i don't have any golden bottle caps on hand atm.

& yes to all new orders. i'll pm you whenever your order is finished!


----------



## The Crossing Troll (Dec 2, 2016)

Thank you c:


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 2, 2016)

I have a question. Do you also breed pokemon in ORAS? I'm not too far into Sun and Moon to breed so...

I really would like an Adamant female Gale Wings Fletchling with ivs in all stats except speed. Or if 6 IV that works as well ^-^

Thank you in advance!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 2, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 2, 2016)

sorry, i can't breed for ORAS!  

updated main post with dittos and items!


----------



## Baddinyan (Dec 2, 2016)

(alolan-ninetails) Alolan-Vulpix / Snow Warning / Timid / Beast Ball and female if can  for 20 tbt?


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 2, 2016)

^ can do! there's a bit of a waitlist now, so please allow a day or two for me to complete all orders~


----------



## Baddinyan (Dec 2, 2016)

Alrighty!


----------



## moonford (Dec 2, 2016)

--


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 2, 2016)

Vulpix and cubone plz?


----------



## CrimsonFireWolf (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm interested about The Scizor do you have the metal coat to trade with it?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also does your bagon has the egg move Dragon Dance


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 2, 2016)

CrimsonFireWolf said:


> I'm interested about The Scizor do you have the metal coat to trade with it?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also does your bagon has the egg move Dragon Dance



i'm not selling the original scizor, only breeding more! so no, it doesn't come with a metal coat. and yes, the bagons have dragon dance!



MayorJudyOfZootopia said:


> Vulpix and cubone plz?



yes, you're already on the list from page 2!


----------



## CrimsonFireWolf (Dec 2, 2016)

Kamukoma said:


> i'm not selling the original scizor, only breeding more! so no, it doesn't come with a metal coat. and yes, the bagons have dragon dance!



I'll buy both The scyther(Scizor)& bagon(Salamence)Intimidate, but not right now because first I'm trying to get more TBT and trying to get the metal coat for scyther


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 2, 2016)

CrimsonFireWolf said:


> I'll buy both The scyther & bagon without HA but not right now because first I'm trying to get more TBT and trying to get the metal coat for scyther



alright, sure ^^ let me know whenever you want it!

updated main post with shinies (not legit) and more items! 

going to try and fill 2-3 orders tonight!


----------



## Grandeeney (Dec 2, 2016)

is the Adamant ditto still up?


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 2, 2016)

Grandeeney said:


> is the Adamant ditto still up?



i have quite a few of them, so yup~ if you're interested, PM me!


----------



## CrimsonFireWolf (Dec 3, 2016)

Okay I'm back and I got that metal coat


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Dec 3, 2016)

SaltedKaramel said:


> Could you breed me the Hidden ability gible and vulpix? So that'll be 40tbt! Let me know if you can! I reply faster by VM  so please VM me!



Hey! I no longer need these two fellas anymore so you can take me off your list! Sorry for any problems I may have caused!


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 3, 2016)

alright, no problem!



CrimsonFireWolf said:


> Okay I'm back and I got that metal coat



so you want bagon and scyther?

also, i am officially all caught up with current orders! please check your pms if you've ordered already! 

i am also selling extra golden bottle caps and 6iv dittos, as well as breedjects! please check the first post.


----------



## CrimsonFireWolf (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm ready to do it, but I'm waiting for another person for a trade so I can get some tbt to pay you with


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 3, 2016)

CrimsonFireWolf said:


> I'm ready to do it, but I'm waiting for another person for a trade so I can get some tbt to pay you with



alright! i'm ready as well so just let me know c:


----------



## moonford (Dec 3, 2016)

--


----------



## CrimsonFireWolf (Dec 3, 2016)

Okay I'm ready to do the trade now also I paid you


----------



## StarUrchin (Dec 3, 2016)

Could I order a Mimikyu?


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 3, 2016)

CrimsonFireWolf said:


> Okay I'm ready to do the trade now also I paid you



i'm out right now, but i'll be back in around an hour!

- - - Post Merge - - -



StarUrchin said:


> Could I order a Mimikyu?



yup! if you're online in an hour i can trade you one~


----------



## Kurashiki (Dec 3, 2016)

Can I buy a mimikyu?


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 3, 2016)

Kurashiki said:


> Can I buy a mimikyu?



if you can wait an hour, yup~^^


----------



## CrimsonFireWolf (Dec 3, 2016)

Just wondering are you in stock right now?


----------



## Nerd House (Dec 3, 2016)

Looking for a 6IV Ditto so I can breed starters for my friends and for Wonder Trading. What would you charge? I hate being the one to offer because I always feel like I tend to lowball and unintentionally offend the other person :/


----------



## Kurashiki (Dec 3, 2016)

Kamukoma said:


> if you can wait an hour, yup~^^



Great, lmk!


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 3, 2016)

Alaros said:


> Looking for a 6IV Ditto so I can breed starters for my friends and for Wonder Trading. What would you charge? I hate being the one to offer because I always feel like I tend to lowball and unintentionally offend the other person :/



which nature are you looking for?


----------



## Nerd House (Dec 3, 2016)

Kamukoma said:


> which nature are you looking for?



None in particular. Whatever you have.


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 3, 2016)

Alaros said:


> None in particular. Whatever you have.



i'll PM you!


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 3, 2016)

Kurashiki said:


> Great, lmk!



your inbox is full so i can't pm :c but your mimikyu is ready! let me know when you can trade!


----------



## CrimsonFireWolf (Dec 3, 2016)

I really need bagon with dragon dance, intimidate & good IVs.
So I can wait for it. Also I want you to help me with the Scizor evolving. So I would trade over a junk Pokemon with metal coat over to you, then just place it on my Scyhter and then traded over.


----------



## The Crossing Troll (Dec 3, 2016)

hello, is there any way that you might be able to bread pokemon at a special request? im looking everywhere for a shiny slowpoke and shiny drowzee cx


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 3, 2016)

The Crossing Troll said:


> hello, is there any way that you might be able to bread pokemon at a special request? im looking everywhere for a shiny slowpoke and shiny drowzee cx



i can't, i'm sorry--i can't hack pokemon (i don't have cfw or homebrew on my 3ds)-- but i think there are a few threads on this forum that can do it! or, if you've alrdy tried there, i can pm you off-site locations to get them~


----------



## Celes (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm back again haha. 

(Garchomp) Gible / Rough Skin / Adamant / Luxury Ball
(Primarina) Popplio / Torrent / Modest / Pokeball
(Alolan-Marowak) Cubone / Lightning Rod / Adamant / Luxury Ball

It should be 80 TBT?


----------



## tiz (Dec 4, 2016)

hi! im interested in buying the following:



Spoiler: pokemon



(Goodra) Goomy / Sap Sipper / Modest / Luxury Ball
(Salazzle) Salandit / Oblivious or Corrosion / Timid / Luxury Ball
(Scizor) Scyther / Technician / Jolly or Adamant / Nest Ball
Male Adamant Bagon w/ Rock Head (discounted)



altogether they should be (20*2) + (15) + (35) = 90 TBT?


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 4, 2016)

Celes said:


> I'm back again haha.
> 
> (Garchomp) Gible / Rough Skin / Adamant / Luxury Ball
> (Primarina) Popplio / Torrent / Modest / Pokeball
> ...



if you're fine with a male popplio, i could do it for 70! (if you want a female, i don't think i can do it bcs last time it took me 3 hours to breed one and i don't have time tomorrow T_T)

- - - Post Merge - - -



tiz said:


> hi! im interested in buying the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure thing! i'll pm you tmrw afternoon and we can trade~


----------



## Kurashiki (Dec 4, 2016)

Kamukoma said:


> your inbox is full so i can't pm :c but your mimikyu is ready! let me know when you can trade!



sorry i'll go delete some! lmk when ur online!


----------



## Celes (Dec 4, 2016)

Kamukoma said:


> if you're fine with a male popplio, i could do it for 70! (if you want a female, i don't think i can do it bcs last time it took me 3 hours to breed one and i don't have time tomorrow T_T)


That's fine! ^^


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 4, 2016)

Kurashiki said:


> sorry i'll go delete some! lmk when ur online!





tiz said:


> hi! im interested in buying the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Celes said:


> I'm back again haha.
> 
> (Garchomp) Gible / Rough Skin / Adamant / Luxury Ball
> (Primarina) Popplio / Torrent / Modest / Pokeball
> ...



all of these are ready and i'm online now (and for the rest of the day)! pls lmk when you can pick up!


----------



## CrimsonFireWolf (Dec 4, 2016)

When you have any of the intimidate bagon available yet?


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 4, 2016)

CrimsonFireWolf said:


> When you have any of the intimidate bagon available yet?



not yet  i already refunded the tbt to you, since i don't know when i'll be able to get it. it's all up to rng.


----------



## CrimsonFireWolf (Dec 4, 2016)

Can you lease reserve one for me and I'll pay you after you finally got one in?


----------



## Kurashiki (Dec 4, 2016)

Kamukoma said:


> all of these are ready and i'm online now (and for the rest of the day)! pls lmk when you can pick up!



Can pick up now!


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 4, 2016)

Kurashiki said:


> Can pick up now!



alright! i already added you and i'm in the festival plaza, what is your ign?



CrimsonFireWolf said:


> Can you lease reserve one for me and I'll pay you after you finally got one in?



sure! it won't be for a few days though most likely


----------



## Kurashiki (Dec 4, 2016)

Kamukoma said:


> alright! i already added you and i'm in the festival plaza, what is your ign?
> 
> 
> 
> sure! it won't be for a few days though most likely


IGN Amina, omw!


EDIT: Ahh! Sorry quit accidentally


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 4, 2016)

Kurashiki said:


> IGN Amina, omw!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ahh! Sorry quit accidentally



no problem! i'll request you again in a second, i'm finishing up another trade


----------



## Kurashiki (Dec 4, 2016)

Kamukoma said:


> no problem! i'll request you again in a second, i'm finishing up another trade



Okay! Also, sorry I am new to trading in pkmn, do I put up a pokemon for trade as well or is there a way to do 1 way trades?


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 4, 2016)

Kurashiki said:


> Okay! Also, sorry I am new to trading in pkmn, do I put up a pokemon for trade as well or is there a way to do 1 way trades?



yes, you have to put up a pokemon as well. it can be anything, so just give me one you don't want ^^

[edit] or can you rq me?


----------



## Kurashiki (Dec 4, 2016)

Got it, thanks! and sure


----------



## Redficasu (Dec 4, 2016)

(If i saw this correctly) Can i have one of the Dittos? IDK what nature, and for a price, i was thinking maybe like 80-90tbt? But if you think its worth more, please tell me  
Again, hopefully i read it correctly


----------



## Dork (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi hello! 
Could i possibly get an Alolan-Vulpix / Snow Warning / Timid / Beast Ball ? 
oh could she be female and could you name her Lilith please? ;v; (if that's okay)


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 4, 2016)

Dork said:


> Hi hello!
> Could i possibly get an Alolan-Vulpix / Snow Warning / Timid / Beast Ball ?
> oh could she be female and could you name her Lilith please? ;v; (if that's okay)



sure! i can actually trade right now if you're free


----------



## Dork (Dec 4, 2016)

I am! :>


----------



## carryoncar (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello! I was just wondering if you happen to have a Honedge with a 0 Speed IV? I'm willing to pay the standard 20TBT price for it! Nature, gender and other IVs besides the 0 Speed IV does not matter to me.


----------



## Dork (Dec 10, 2016)

hi hi again! is your adamant ditto still available? :>
also i was wondering if you had a modest ditto as well (even if it's not written on your thing?)
oh and if you had a destiny knot for sale? o: (i saw you comment on another thread about it)

thank you!


----------



## Kamukoma (Dec 11, 2016)

Dork said:


> hi hi again! is your adamant ditto still available? :>
> also i was wondering if you had a modest ditto as well (even if it's not written on your thing?)
> oh and if you had a destiny knot for sale? o: (i saw you comment on another thread about it)
> 
> thank you!



i have a modest ditto & destiny knot, but no adamant ditto


----------



## IslandGuy (Dec 11, 2016)

I'd like the Mimikyu please. With Adamant nature And if you could name it "Yellough" I'd appreciate it more. Also can you teach it Swords Dance? Don't have the TM yet.
I offer 50 bells in total which is including the customizations.
I'll be on in 2 hours.


----------



## Dork (Dec 18, 2016)

ooh yes i'd love to buy those!

i'm not sure how much they go for... would 150 btb be okay?

- - - Post Merge - - -

ooh yes i'd love to buy those!

i'm not sure how much they go for... would 150 btb be okay?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Dec 18, 2016)

Breedjects:
Male Popplio x1
Alolan timid Vulpix x1

Other:
6iv Ditto since I can't transfer w/ pokebank rip
Destiny knot (needs to be easier to obtain!!)

80 tbt for all?


----------



## CrimsonFireWolf (Dec 18, 2016)

Just wondering do you have that bagon available?


----------

